# Affordable UK/French Intl Schools info



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am moving to Singapore in Mid-Late June with my family. Unfortunately my work won't be paying the full "ex-pat" package. I would appreciate any information ergarding the pros n cons of Intl / Govmt Schools. My eldest daughter is 9, with a French Passport, she has been schooled in Reunion Island until the age of 4. And from 4 until 9 1/2 in UK at a primary school in London. We are unsure as to whether to school her as French or English. Are the costs roughly the same ? I have seen between SGD 17-20k on the Websites I have already searched. Would really like a local ex-pat view though. 
Our second Daughter is two-and-a-half and english passport (my wife is Reunionnais btw). She has only attended cerch for 2 days a week for just over a year and so we would be looking for a nursery, preschool. Has anyone got further info on that they can share - Good or bad experiences please and rough costs.

I will be getting some help form myfirm's relocation specialists but would appreciate some forum advice as well

Cheers
Simon


----------



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmmm Am I doing something wrong? 534 views and not 1 response?


----------



## Wonky Donky (Apr 1, 2013)

Simon, felling a bit lonely & unloved are we (lol)

Maybe people (like me) are just reading your blog to see what your enquiry is - and to see if it also relates to them? Obviously nobody can or wants to offer their advice?
Public forums are very good for random information on tap, and that's wot it's all about. For me, I have applied to a company that has several openings around the world-including Singapore ( that's the closest to 'home' here in Brisbane). I lived there as a kid (dad was in the British Army) and have visited there as a tourist a couple of times. Neither of which helps to know the pro's and cons of living & working there longer term.
As a suggestion, maybe if you broke your inquiry up into smaller, single enquiries you may get more responses ( and the threads grow and move the topic all over the place, which I think is also good)
Keep at it and good luck with your venture, WD


----------

